# China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?



## blutgraetsche (5. April 2013)

Hallo,
seit Jahren fahren wir noch Langeland und fangen sehr gut. Allerdings markieren wir uns die Fangplätze recht abenteuerlich mit Anker, Seil und Tonne...
Nun habe ich in der Bucht kleine GPS Geräte für ca 39 bis 49 € gesehen - diese sollten doch zumindest den Zweck erfüllen, das ich einen markierten Punkt wiederfinde? Schön wäre natürlich auch eine Eingabefunktion für Hotspotdaten.
Hat jemand von Euch damit schon Erfahrung gesammelt? 

Das teure Geräte meine Anforderungen erfüllen ist mir klar, nur möchte ich dieses ' Hotspot wiederfinden' möglichst mit kleinstem Budget durchführen, da ich das Gerät max. nur einmal im Jahr für eine Woche ( Angelurlaub Langeland) benötige.

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten


----------



## Seele (5. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

Wie wärs mit einer Handy App?


----------



## blutgraetsche (6. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

handy App würde theorisch auch gehen, nur da mir letztes Jahr schon mein Handy beim slippen 'abgesoffen' ist, habe ich diese Variante nicht mehr in Betracht gezogen.

Hatte nur hehofft, das hier schonmal einer so'n teil ausprobiert hat oder preisgünstige Tipps hat


----------



## Astarod (6. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

Hab mir gerade das Magellan explorist gc für kleines Geld inner Bucht geholt.Für die Hotspot markierung völlig ausreichend.
Schau mal bei Youtube,da kannst sehen wie es funktioniert#h


----------



## ulf (7. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*



blutgraetsche schrieb:


> [...]
> Nun habe ich in der Bucht kleine GPS Geräte für ca 39 bis 49 € gesehen - [...]



Hast Du mal einen link auf so ein Teil ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

Kleiner Tipp- legt besser 30 Taler obendrauf und hol Dir das GPS200 von Compass- hat ein Stossfestes Wasserdichtes Gehäuse und ist wesentlich genauer als diese 0815 Dinger.
Zudem haste auch mehr Funktionen.


----------



## vermesser (8. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

Ich würde es mit einem Handy probieren und ich kann das auch gern begründen. Investier das Geld in eine wasserdichte Handyhülle!

Ein billiges GPS (und auch die meisten teuren) berechnen ihren Standort ausschließlich aus den Daten der GPS Satelliten, was je nach Konstellation und Anzahl der verfügbaren Satelliten einen Fehler von 5-10 m in der Lage verursachen kann! Für eng begrenzte gute Stellen schon recht viel!

Ein Handy dagegen (zumindest die mir bekannten Nokia) ziehen zur Korrektur des Standortes Daten aus dem Handynetz! Das heißt, der Lagefehler wird korrigiert und die Position ist weitaus genauer als das pure GPS Signal. Normal erreicht das Handy eine Genauigkeit von weit unter 1 m Lageabweichung. 

Als ich noch als Vermesser gearbeitet habe, haben wir mal Telefone gegen einen professionellen Empfänger getestet. Die Abweichung lag meist in der Koordinate bei nichtmal 10 cm!

Gute GPS Handys, mit denen ich das bisher getestet habe, sind das Nokia N78 und das Nokia C5! Grundsätzlich geh ich aber davon aus, daß auch andere Handys mit der entsprechenden App eine solche Genauigkeit erreichen.


----------



## blutgraetsche (9. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*



ulf schrieb:


> Hast Du mal einen link auf so ein Teil ?
> 
> Gruß Ulf


 

klar - z.B.
t_8706wt_1143" target="_blank">http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mini-GPS-Location-Finder-NAVI-Navigation-Geocaching-Kompass-Positionsfinder-5in1-/251190828198?pt=CE_Auto_Hi_Fi_Mobile_Navigationssysteme_GPS&hash=item3a7c23dca6#ht_8706wt_1143


----------



## ulf (9. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

Hallo

Die Infos sind schon sehr sparsam. Auf dem Bildern wird z.B. die Entfernungsanzeige mit 100m Auflösung gezeigt. Wenn das bei geringerer Entfernung nicht besser wird, dann taugt das nix um einen guten Angelpunkt wieder zu finden.
Selbst scheint das gute Stück auch nicht wasserdicht zu sein, mit der Tüte schwimmt es dann aber wenigstens ;-).

Ich würde mich da Dorschbremse anschließen. Leg ein paar Euro drauf und nimmt ein Markengerät, evtl. auch ein gebrauchtes.
Handy/Smartphone ist für mich nicht dafür geeignet. Da sind mir die Laufzeiten mit eingeschaltetem GPS einfach zu kurz. Mein Hand-GPS hält z.B. gute 20 Stunden durch, beim Galaxy ist nach 2 bis 3 Stunden Ende. Für die ersten "Gehversuche" wären es aber wohl nicht schlecht.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## ...andreas.b... (9. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich würde es mit einem Handy probieren und ich kann das auch gern begründen. Investier das Geld in eine wasserdichte Handyhülle!
> 
> Ein billiges GPS (und auch die meisten teuren) berechnen ihren Standort ausschließlich aus den Daten der GPS Satelliten, was je nach Konstellation und Anzahl der verfügbaren Satelliten einen Fehler von 5-10 m in der Lage verursachen kann! Für eng begrenzte gute Stellen schon recht viel!
> 
> ...


Das ist vollkommen korrekt was du schreibst nur ist die Anzahl der verfügbaren Funkzellen, mit denen die GPS-Handys ihre Position abgleichen, auf See wesentlich kleiner als an Land.


----------



## vermesser (9. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

Das hat mit den Funkzellen nichts zu tun, sondern mit den Korrekturdaten, die übers Handynetz empfangen werden. Allerdings ist Handyempfang natürlich zwingend notwendig.


----------



## A-tom-2 (9. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das hat mit den Funkzellen nichts zu tun, sondern mit den Korrekturdaten, die übers Handynetz empfangen werden.


Was werden denn über GSM für Korrekturdaten gesendet?


----------



## AlexM (9. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

Ich nutze einen minihomer.
http://www.znex.de/minihomer-details.html

Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, auch für die Rückfahrt zur Slipstelle... #6


----------



## vermesser (9. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Was werden denn über GSM für Korrekturdaten gesendet?



Meines Wissens gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Der Fehler wird rausgerechnet, in dem ein stationärer Empfänger mit bekannten Koordiaten laufend seine Position per GPS bestimmt, diese mit den bekannten Koordinaten vergleicht und die Daten zur Korrektur der Position, also den momentanen Fehler an mobile Empfänger sendet.

2. Die Position des Empfängers, also des Telefons, ist grob bekannt aufgrund der Funkzelle, über die das Telefon sendet. Das GPS verfeinert die Daten nur und liefert die Position schneller und genauer. Normal reicht dazu eine Funkzelle aus! Das funktioniert auch im nirgendwo.

Ich weiß nicht hunderprozentig, welches Verfahren Handys normalerweise nutzen. Auf jeden Fall ist das Verfahren auch bei schlechtem Netzempfang sehr genau im Vergleich zu reinem GPS ohne Korrektur.

Wer sich genauer belesen will: Das Verfahren nennt sich A-GPS.

So, für heute genug schlau getan  !


----------



## A-tom-2 (10. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*



vermesser schrieb:


> 1. Der Fehler wird rausgerechnet, in dem ein stationärer Empfänger mit bekannten Koordiaten laufend seine Position per GPS bestimmt, diese mit den bekannten Koordinaten vergleicht und die Daten zur Korrektur der Position, also den momentanen Fehler an mobile Empfänger sendet.


Das ist Differential-GPS - welches Handy kann das denn? Da fällt mir als einzige Möglichkeit ein, das das Handy Radioempfang hat und die D-GPS Korrektur von einem ARD-Sender empfängt. Werden die Korrekturdaten überhaupt noch im RDS mitgesendet? Außerdem schwindet der Genauigkeitsvorteil mit dem Abstand zur D-GPS Station.



vermesser schrieb:


> 2. Die Position des Empfängers, also des Telefons, ist grob bekannt aufgrund der Funkzelle, über die das Telefon sendet. Das GPS verfeinert die Daten nur und liefert die Position schneller und genauer. Normal reicht dazu eine Funkzelle aus! Das funktioniert auch im nirgendwo.


Assisted-GPS können fast alle Handys sonst würde die Satellitensuche zu lange dauern. Vor allem da, wo das Sat-Signal schlecht zu empfangen ist. Die Genauigkeit wird damit aber IMHO nicht erhöht.



vermesser schrieb:


> ... So, für heute genug schlau getan  !


Ich habe da leider auch mehr "gefühltes Halbwissen" als fundierte Erkenntnisse . Fakt bleibt aber: aktuelle Smartphones haben einen sehr genauen GPS-Empfänger. Wenn dann noch der Akku lange durchhält und das Gerät wasserdicht ist, würde ich das jedem billig-Konsumschrott vorziehen.


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Das ist Differential-GPS - welches Handy kann das denn?



D-GPS und A-GPS sind letztlich kein großer Unterschied. Bei beiden Verfahren wird der Lagefehler über externe Korrekturen verkleinert.

Die Korrekturdaten für Lageaufnahmen mit D-GPS kamen zu meiner aktiven Vermesserzeit über ein im Empfänger integriertes GSM-Modul. Nicht über Radio.



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Assisted-GPS können fast alle Handys sonst würde die Satellitensuche zu lange dauern. Vor allem da, wo das Sat-Signal schlecht zu empfangen ist. Die Genauigkeit wird damit aber IMHO nicht erhöht.



Doch, wird sie meiner Meinung nach. Nach einer Quelle such ich noch |supergri ! Quelle bisher mit guter Erklärung eigentlich: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assisted_Global_Positioning_System




A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Fakt bleibt aber: aktuelle Smartphones haben einen sehr genauen GPS-Empfänger. Wenn dann noch der Akku lange durchhält und das Gerät wasserdicht ist, würde ich das jedem billig-Konsumschrott vorziehen.



Volle Zustimmung! Notfalls Ersatzakku mitnehmen und ne wasserdichte Handyhülle kostet nicht die Welt. Allemal besser als ein Plasteteil, was die Lage wahrscheinlich nur grob unter optimalen Sichtbedingungen zu den Satelliten bestimmt. Dann kannst auch gleich Kreuzpeilung machen |supergri !


----------



## A-tom-2 (10. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Korrekturdaten für Lageaufnahmen mit D-GPS kamen zu meiner aktiven Vermesserzeit über ein im Empfänger integriertes GSM-Modul. Nicht über Radio.


Ok, wieder was dazugelernt - dann habt ihr als Vermesser wohl diesen SAPOS Dienst genutzt.



vermesser schrieb:


> Dann kannst auch gleich Kreuzpeilung machen |supergri !


Nichts gegen die Kreuzpeilung . Als ich meinen eTrex noch nicht hatte, hab ich das öfter gemacht. Hab mir sogar mal die Mühe gemacht, eine Java-MIDP App zu schreiben, mit der ich aus einer Kreuzpeilung zu bekannten Landmarken die Position und aus zwei zeitversetzten Peilungen die (Drift-)Geschwindigkeit und Richtung ermitteln konnte.
Aufgrund der geringen Geschwindigkeit und der großen Peilungsfehler kamen da aber keine brauchbaren Messwerte raus  ... (war eben nur Spielerei).


----------



## Rumpi87 (10. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

Moin!
Da gibt´s ne relativ einfache Lösung:

Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt! |supergri

Hab die erfahrung selbst schon ein paar mal gemacht.
Man ist sich nicht ganz sicher ob das teil was man benötigt nicht auch in billig auseicht... Und dann kauft man die billig Variante! Ende vom Lied -> man stellt fest das die billig Variante zwar so im grßen und ganzen nicht schlecht ist, trotzdem hätte man eigtl. mehr erwartet, dann gibt das Teil auch noch ganz oder teilweise den Geist auf... Und schon kauft man sich doch nochmal das teurere Gerät und ärgert sich über den kauf von dem billigen... #q

Leg lieber ein paar Euro drauf! Und wenn du es dann irgendwann garnicht mehr nutzt, kannst es für nen anständigen Preis wieder in der Bucht verkaufen! :m


----------



## Angler9999 (10. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

Noch einmal zur GPS Handylösung eine Frage.

Wie hoch ist das Datenaufkommen bei GPS?
Weiß das jemand?

Besonders im Ausland kann das schnell sehr teuer werden!!!


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Ok, wieder was dazugelernt - dann habt ihr als Vermesser wohl diesen SAPOS Dienst genutzt.



Genau dieses Zauberwort fehlte mir.

Hab nix gegen Kreuzpeilung...kommt ja immer drauf an, wie hoch die geforderte Genauigkeit ist...


----------



## A-tom-2 (10. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

Ein Kollege von mir hat die Navionics-App auf seinem Samsung Smartphone und das funktioniert offline. Allerdings hält der Akku keinen ganzen Angeltag durch.


----------



## blutgraetsche (12. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

danke  für die zahlreichen Beiträge - auch wenn sie teilweise schon sehr fachspezifisch waren...

habe mir nun einen Navin minihomer zugelegt, macht auf den ersten Blick einen für meine Zwecke vollkomm ausreichenden Eindruck - wenn ich wieder zuück bin, werde ich Euch mal kurz berichten wie meine Erfahrung mit dem Teil war...


----------



## blutgraetsche (29. April 2013)

*AW: China Billig Hand GPS für die Ostsee?*

Moin, moin

habe nun letzte Woche vor Langeland den navin Minihomer getestet und war begeistert. (habe aber auch keinen Vergleich zu anderen Geräten)

Bei der Größe und dem Preis (79 €) hat das Gerät alle funktionen gehabt, die ich benötigte. Das auslesen der Trackpoints habe ich leider noch nicht geschafft - bin schon ganz gespannt darauf.
Einziges Manko ist, das man zwar den Punkt findet - aber je nach aktueller Strömung, windrichtung etc. anders anders darüber hinweg treibt. Dies zu beheben bedarf es wohl einen Kartenplotter - das ist dann aber auch eine komplett andere Preiskategorie...

Fazit: wer einmal jährlich so'n teil zum ansteuern von Punkten benötigt wird mit dem Minihomer nicht enttäuscht


----------

